# Turn The Page - Believe To Achieve



## King Silverback (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello ALL!!! I'm back!!!

New chapter, new journal, IMPROVED Angel!!!

Split is as follows:

Mon-Chest/Biceps/Triceps
Wed-Legs/Abs
Fri-Back/Traps/Delts

*RC=4/1/2/1
R/P = 10 Seconds*

Slow, steady and under complete control, trying to get as close to perfect form as possible!!! NO BOUNCING HERE!!! My partner won't allow it  

Today:
10-8-07
Flat BB Bench
135x15 warmup
185x6 warmup
225x3 warmup
275x6
r/p 
275x2
r/p 
275x1 (forced) + 1 Negative

Incline DB Flyes
70x13
r/p 
70x4
r/p 
70x2

Seated Incline DB Curls
40x10
r/p 
40x3
r/p 
40x2

Machine Drag Curls
110x10
r/p 
110x3
r/p 
110x2

Seated Overhead Tricep Extension (Cables)
110x13
r/p 
110x3
r/p 
110x2

Dip Machine
270x7
r/p 
270x2
r/p 
270x1

Overall I'm happy w/todays w/o, First time in a LONG time doing Flat BB Benches (due to shoulder problems) So I tested it out, w/STRICT form reps, feels good and solid, we will take it slow and intelligently, LOL!!!

Next week will up the Intensity w/ x-reps and then the following week will incorporate partials as well!!!

Thank you ALL for understanding my absence and being there to vent, and cheer me on, MUCH Appreciated!!!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

Geez, look at those numbers! 

Glad you back, Brother Archangel!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Geez, look at those numbers!
> 
> Glad you back, Brother Archangel!



Thank you BRother DOMS, Glad to be back, missed you guys!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 8, 2007)

the might return of the Angel! awesome workout as always man!!

rest pauses all the way, huh? you're the one that got me interested in those and I'm really liking them!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 8, 2007)

Great work, Arch.  Welcome back!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice comback   you sir have a very strong chest!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2007)

The ALL NEW! Improved Archie!
He slices! he Dices! 

Nice workout, mi amigo!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome back!

Looking forward to following this journal, you're one strong mofo


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you Everyone!!!

I am not in the best of moods though, Yesterday I did a leg w/o (a light one) just to get back into the swing of things, and as I got done my phone goes off, my Stepmom is in the ER, so I go to the hospital straight from the gym, and they have no idea what is wrong, she either had a seizure or a stroke, a battery of tests have been taken. Now keep in mind, I am the piece of crap in this womans eyes, and I am there supporting her and my dad. But apparently my brother, her "real" son (as she has mentioned for years) decides that his basketball camp is more important (He coaches High School Girls B-Ball) and does NOT go to the hospital!!! Now let me get this straight..................

I am NOTHING in this womans eyes or heart and yet I am THERE!!!
Her own son doesn't think its important enough that his mother is in the ER!!!

And the kicker was my dad was fine with him not showing, now had I missed, OH MY GOD, what a piece of crap am I!!!

Sorry my Friends, I really don't like to feel this way, but I'm honestly trying to turn the page, go on and be the better person, and this happens!!!

I'm sorry, I am gonna go, will be on tomorrow, will post a w/o and will be better by then, I just need to calm down, and writing it down has helped!!! I'm sorry to ramble, thanks for listening (reading) and GOD speed you ALL!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Thank you Everyone!!!
> 
> I am not in the best of moods though, Yesterday I did a leg w/o (a light one) just to get back into the swing of things, and as I got done my phone goes off, my Stepmom is in the ER, so I go to the hospital straight from the gym, and they have no idea what is wrong, she either had a seizure or a stroke, a battery of tests have been taken. Now keep in mind, I am the piece of crap in this womans eyes, and I am there supporting her and my dad. But apparently my brother, her "real" son (as she has mentioned for years) decides that his basketball camp is more important (He coaches High School Girls B-Ball) and does NOT go to the hospital!!! Now let me get this straight..................
> 
> ...




Fuck that bitch. Whats she got against you brother A?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 12, 2007)

Btw good stuff going in and busting your ass Rps are no joke i wish more people would work that hard.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 14, 2007)

Brother Brutus, I hear ya, I am her "stepson" and she has let everyone, and I mean EVERYONE know it!!! I was the "extra" baggage that came along w/my Dad, and she isn't/wasn't shy about announcing it, she has never cared for me or my family, thats why I have a hard time being there, but thats not gonna rule my life anymore!!!

I went to a BBing show last night w/my Friend and w/o partner and the fire has been LIT, and I mean LIT BIGTIME!!! Will be doing this show next year, sometime in October, no date has been set. I have a Year to get my behind into shape and I'm gonna do it w/the help of my partner, he also is gonna do it!!! I am SO fired up about this, Look out, The AngelMan Cometh, LOL!!!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 14, 2007)

Good luck with prepping.  Cant wait to read the journal!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 14, 2007)

I honestly do not understand why people would treat someone who is trying their hardest to show their love? she is obviously completely ignorant to what you are trying to do, or she is heartless! I don't mean any offense with that Arch, but you're showing her affection and she still doesn't respond? that is heartless, man. 

just keep your head up high, you know and everyone else that you care for knows you are a very compassionate person!

on a lighter side, that's great about the show Arch! with the weights you move, and your dedication you'll be ready to kick some ass for sure!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 15, 2007)

Thats good man a fire under your ass is a great way to really see what you need to do. Youll up that intensity and get that extra rep even when it seems like you can't.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 15, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Good luck with prepping.  Cant wait to read the journal!


Thank you Brother Jailhouse, appreciate the encouragement!!!



Scarface30 said:


> I honestly do not understand why people would treat someone who is trying their hardest to show their love? she is obviously completely ignorant to what you are trying to do, or she is heartless! I don't mean any offense with that Arch, but you're showing her affection and she still doesn't respond? that is heartless, man.
> 
> just keep your head up high, you know and everyone else that you care for knows you are a very compassionate person!
> 
> on a lighter side, that's great about the show Arch! with the weights you move, and your dedication you'll be ready to kick some ass for sure!


I hear ya Brother Scar, but I will be the bigger and better person because of it!!! Thank you For listening and for the positive feedback, very much appreciate that my Friend!!!



Brutus_G said:


> Thats good man a fire under your ass is a great way to really see what you need to do. Youll up that intensity and get that extra rep even when it seems like you can't.


Thats the plan my Friend, today was a true test, and I think I'll be ok!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 15, 2007)

*Today 10-15-07*

*RC=4/1/2/1
r/p=10 seconds*

*Legs/Chest/Tri's*

*LEGS*
*Squats (ATF)*
135x15 warmup
225x8 warmup
315x4 warmup
375x13
r/p
375x2
r/p
375x2

*immediatly to:*

*Leg Extensions*
290x12
r/p
290x2
r/p
290x1 (Forced Rep)

*immediatly to:*

*Lying Leg Curls*
130x13
r/p
130x2
r/p
130x1 (Forced Rep)

*immediatly to:*

*Calve Raises*
230x18
r/p
230x8
r/p
230x5

*CHEST*
*Incline Hammer Press*
90x15 warmup
180x6 warmup
230x9
r/p
230x3
r/p
230x1 + 1 Negative

*immediatly to:*

*Precor Flyes*
130x10 + 1 Negative

*TRICEPS*
*Seated Overhead Cable Extensions*
110x8
r/p
110x4
r/p
110x1

*20 Minutes of Cardio
(Treadmill)*

DONE!!!
Squats where a dissapointment, but havn't done them in quite a while, will be better next time!!! Following the Mentzer split, with a twist (Of Course, LOL) of Angel!!! Will be doing an every other day routine for about 4 weeks, then see where I go from there, you know me, always searchin!!!

Off to everyones journals now!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 15, 2007)

I know you said the squats weren't the best but I'm still very impressed by your level of effort. Hey 375X13 is hella heavy to.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 17, 2007)

awesome workout Arch!

nothing wrong with that one!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Archangel! I've never looked through your journal before, but my goodness - you got the first page off to a mighty start! 

Your workouts are incredible - all the rest/pauses made me sick when i tried them, but they are so effective! Good on you for making your workouts so intense!

Im sorry to hear about your mother in law, but i understand why you want to be there for her. Not only does your show of support make you rise above the fact that she has never tried to include you, and therefore make you a better person, but your presence also lends support to your Dad. Im sure he noticed and appreciated the fact that you were there - even though it was perhaps against your better judgement to make the effort. Good for you!

Very best of luck to you for your upcoming show - im sure your training will reach new levels before it is SHOWTIME!

Oh, and great journal title!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

hey arch, this is my first time posting in a journal of yours but just wanted to say youre doing amazing man !! wow. some damn good numbers up there man. from the looks of it by next year youll be more than ready for that show, keep it up  also, rest pause? is that where you..just stay in the finishing position of the exercise for 10 seconds, then continue to go at it again? that was a guess, but thats what it sounds like to me.

anyways stay strong and keep tearing it up in the gym man. have that contest in the back of your head incase you ever need to throw some fuel in there to keep the fire going.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2007)

How'd I miss this new journal?    A year to prepare?  You should be in fantastic shape for the next contest.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 23, 2007)

Archie seriously now, post a pic of your wheels PLEASE, cause God, I think my legs are semi big, and if you're doing 375x13 and I can barely bang out a single at 365, your legs must be DOUBLE the size of mine!


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

I think your workout looks really good.. especially with those 10 sec r/p in there.. now that's flying!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2007)

Look at that kick butt squat!  Might be below your standards, but way above us mere mortals .

I suppose you are caught up in family issues right now man.  Best of luck, I know you are going thru a very difficult time.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2007)

HOLY SHIT RISSOLE POSTED?!?!?!?  Where the hell has he been 

Archy where ya at bud hows everything been?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, Archie!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2008)

big mike where ya at?  how were the holidays?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy New Year Arch!   Where are ya pal?

Hope all is well, we miss you.

Tam


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 14, 2008)

hey Arch, hope everything is going good for ya! we're all thinking of ya buddy.


----------

